# White Specks in Stool



## Ackthatkid

This morning I had a BM, and checked for blood as usual. But this time I noticed something very alarming; little white specks dotting my stool (Which was a sickly    orange color). I went on some health forums and found out that this is a sign for a parasite, which is extremely alarming. I have been very constipated all morning, and the only time I could go produced only a couple small stools. I'm not totally convinced this is a parasite though, because I have had so many x rays and blood tests (some specifically for parasites) over the past year that they would have noticed SOMETHING developing if it were there. I have seen these little specks before, but not as numerous as it was today. It looked like a sesame roll (excuse me if that's a disgusting comparison im just trying to be descriptive.)


----------



## Ackthatkid

I forgot to also mention that I was diagnosed with crohn's disease this year. My medications currently are Pentassa (2 pills 4 times daily), Prednisone (15 mg in the morning) Omeprazole (one, 30 minutes before eating breakfast (for my acid reflux)). My supplements are fish oil, citracal, and a daily multiple.

The only thing that ive changed recently is I've started drinking 2 tbsp of Aloe Vera Juice before some meals to help digestion.


----------



## Rebecca85

The white specks will be Pentasa! It's perfectly fine!


----------



## Silvermoon

I am thinking that Rebecca is probably right; probably Pentasa, but without actually looking at the specks it is hard to know...lol.

Do they look like they might be little bits of medication?  the other thing they could be would be little specks of pus, which are going to be found in the intestine and shed in the stool as your body starts to heal.

If in serious doubt, and seriously worried, take a sample up to your doctor (or even to ER or outpatients) and ask their opinion!  You will get used to doing all kinds of weird-sounding things as you learn to live with this disease...lol.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Ackthatkid

Oh wow, thank you for the relief  :dance:


----------



## rygon

Agree with Rebecca its pentasa. They have slow releasing granuals which disperse in the intestines.


----------



## Ackthatkid

Silvermoon said:


> I am thinking that Rebecca is probably right; probably Pentasa, but without actually looking at the specks it is hard to know...lol.
> 
> Do they look like they might be little bits of medication?  the other thing they could be would be little specks of pus, which are going to be found in the intestine and shed in the stool as your body starts to heal.
> 
> If in serious doubt, and seriously worried, take a sample up to your doctor (or even to ER or outpatients) and ask their opinion!  You will get used to doing all kinds of weird-sounding things as you learn to live with this disease...lol.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


Yeah, well the specks look like bits of medication, and like I said ive seen it before just not in this volume. The stool itself was unhealthy looking, but thats nothing new. I had in mind it might just be one of the meds, but after reading about the signs I thought Id get a second opinion.


----------



## Silvermoon

:thumright:


----------

